# Painting The Bathroom Door



## Kithikor (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am in the process of touching up one of our bathrooms. Right now I put a Killz coat on before I put the paint on. I put the Killz on the bathroom door, but now that the paint has dried, the door sticks a little because of the paint even though the primer is dry. I am afraid if I go any further I will make more of a mess. Plus, the door has some primer missing from shutting the door. Should I abandon painting the door and get a new one? What other options do I have, if any? (I'm thinking I messed this up already)

If the primer is making the door hard to close now, I can only imagine it being worse when the paint gets applied. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 27, 2011)

You have several simple fixes for this. It all depends on where the door is sticking. If it's at the top then just remove one of the screws from the hindge and install a 3" long screw of the same size in the hole to pull the doors outer edge away from the jam.
You could also just use a sander to take a little of the material off of the doors edge and reprime.


----------

